

HackerID: name the best HackerNews contributors - bootload

<i>"... Read HackerNews? Want to know who is really contributing? Who the real Hacker Heroes are? I do. So I came up with a simple idea - gather together a summary of HackerNews contributors and summarise the data into a simple format. ..."</i><p>I've written a small hack that some readers might find interesting. As the title suggests it puts a name to the best HackerNews submissions, their scores, comments.  Most important it identifies who is contributing, what.<p>As an added bonus I wacked up a quick demo table with sortable columns. <p>The particular itch scratched here is I want to have access to <i>"data"</i> so I can quickly view the best stories at any time and then work out who is contributing..  I also proved to myself that having the data as opposed to just a web page allows you to do more interesting things than just read. <p>- Data <a href="http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/xml/hackerid.xml" rel="nofollow">http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/xml/hacker...</a><p>- Dynamic <a href="http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/" rel="nofollow">http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/</a><p>- Colophon <a href="http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/colophon/" rel="nofollow">http://goonmail.customer.netspace.net.au/hackerid/colophon/</a><p>- Photos <a href="http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157602126038562/" rel="nofollow">http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157602126038562/</a><p>
======
marrone
Is there a filter on PG so that he doesn't auto win? Kind of like how you
weren't allowed to pick Gretzky in hockey pools?

~~~
bootload
No I'll add that. I just wanted to get the thing to work first. That & remove
'deleted'. Along with

\- add star (or some other indication) it in top 10, 30

\- names of users responding to a particular story (score, hierarchy maybe)

Maybe plot some graphs of user contributions over time. I'll see what I can
think up.

------
kashif
Quick Leaderboard - <http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

------
vlad
Long way to go... When I see my name, maybe I'll believe it.

~~~
bootload
_"... When I see my name ..."_

Here's why ~ it works by parsing the RSS feed which to my knowledge displays
from <http://news.ycombinator.com/news> So if you are not on the previous url
your not going to appear.

~~~
bootload
try viewing now ...

    
    
      899	vlad	5	News.YC #1 for Startup News, #3... 	0	3 hours

